# Finished Ouija Board



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

It'll look great in the witch/voodoo room I'm planning....next, jars of spell ingredients!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

wow! awesome job! much better than my glow in the dark parker Brothers one haha!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

sweet, just be careful with that thing!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks great Ael...
love the skelly hand


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Suh-weeet! That turned out great!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone! People seem to love the skull and skelly hand. I thought it would be appropriate.

Ty: Dontcha worry! I'm a Hedgewitch, in the old sense of the word.  I work with Otherkin, Ancestors and Spirits regularly. This will just make the messages easier to receive (and a darn cool Hallowe'en display item, too!).


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks Fantastic! You made some great artistic choices.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ooooooo i likey


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you!

You know, compliments coming from folks here mean so much, since you're all so artistic!  Makes me happy!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Very cool and yes way better than the store bought ones, the pointer is the best.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Simply awesome!!! Your wood burning really made the difference!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah That great!! That's going on my list too, It will be # 10001 Lol!!! Great job Lots of detail,..


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice job!


----------

